# Dynamark 10HP 5286 like MF?



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys! Its been a while since ive been on here. I kind of got out of the whole tractor thing for a bit but I think tonight I almost got back into it. 

I just bought an old Dynamark 10HP tractor with a deck and front snow blade. The guy also threw in tire chain as well. It has a 10hp Tecumseh that runs pretty well. And everything works on it. So my question here is, does anyone know anything at all about these? I cant find anything online about them. All I found was a thread on tractortalk.com but that didnt really tell me much haha. Ill try to get pics in a day or so!


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Anybody know anything about it? I cant get the pictures to upload from my phone onto the site.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link:
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Manufacturer/oregon/95187/95186


----------

